# Apple muss wahrscheinlich das iPad in China umbennen



## Iceananas (7. Dezember 2011)

Eine recht interessante Nachricht lief mir vorhin überm Weg: 

Abseits der Zankereien mit Samsung verklagt Apple auch andere Firmen in alle möglichen Regionen der Welt wegen diverse Patent- oder Namensrechtsverletzungen. Eine der Betroffenen ist Proview Technology (Shenzhen) in China, die die Marke "iPad" missbraucht haben sollte (dazu gabs hier vor langer Zeit ne News). Das zuständige Gericht hat die Klage nun zurückgewiesen mit dem Hinweis, die besagte Firma habe bereits im Jahre 2000 in mehrere Ländern die Marke "iPad" rechtsmäßig registrieren lassen. 

Proview Technology hat bereits eine Gegenklage auf Schadensersatz über 1,5 Milliarden CNY (c.a. 150Mio €) eingereicht. Was dabei rauskommt ist fraglich, Fakt ist aber, dass der Schuss von Apple ordentlich nach hinten losging und zumindest in China, auf dessen Markt Apple expandieren möchte, ihre Tablets nicht mehr als iPads verkaufen darf.

Quelle: Reuters


----------



## ich558 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Dumm gelaufen: Apple muss wahrscheinlich das iPad in China umbennen*

Ich kann mir die Story so wie du sie beschreibts nicht so recht vorstellen. Eine Firma patentierte vor 11 Jahren die Bezeichnung "iPad" aus welchem Grund auch immer und jetzt 2 oder 3 Jahre nach dem riesen Erfolg des iPads von Apple kommt die Sache erst ans Licht? Außerdem prüft jeden Firma vor der öffentlichen Bezeichnung eines Produktes ob der selbe Name bereits existiert. Naja mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## Mysti (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Dumm gelaufen: Apple muss wahrscheinlich das iPad in China umbennen*

 da bin ich echt gespannt was rauskommt, vor allem auf den neuen Namen ^^


----------



## Iceananas (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Dumm gelaufen: Apple muss wahrscheinlich das iPad in China umbennen*



ich558 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir die Story so wie du sie beschreibts nicht so recht vorstellen. Eine Firma patentierte vor 11 Jahren die Bezeichnung "iPad" aus welchem Grund auch immer und jetzt 2 oder 3 Jahre nach dem riesen Erfolg des iPads von Apple kommt die Sache erst ans Licht? Außerdem prüft jeden Firma vor der öffentlichen Bezeichnung eines Produktes ob der selbe Name bereits existiert. Naja mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt.


 
Das soll glaube ich der Witz an der Geschichte sein.  
Ich glaube Apple hat schon recht früh (nach dem Launch vom iPad 1) geklagt, an Details erinner ich mich aber nicht mehr.


----------



## derP4computer (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Dumm gelaufen: Apple muss wahrscheinlich das iPad in China umbennen*

Vielleicht ist das ja ein chinesischer (April/Dezember) Scherz.


----------



## Headologic (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Dumm gelaufen: Apple muss wahrscheinlich das iPad in China umbennen*

"Proview International bot vor fast zehn Jahren einen Computer mit der Bezeichnung I-Pad an und registrierte in den Jahren zwischen 2000 bis 2004 die Marke I-Pad in der EU, China, Mexiko, Südkorea, Singapur, Indonesien, Thailand und Vietnam. Apple kaufte die Marke von dem britischen Unternehmen IP Applications, die Proview Electronics zuvor verkauft hatte. Dieser Vertrag gelte aber nicht für die Proview-Tochter in Shenzhen, die die Rechte in China besitzt. Daher habe Apple kein Recht, die Marke iPad in China zu benutzen, so die Richter"

Laut Berichtserstattung heisst es zudem dass Proview 1,17 Mrd. Dollar Schadensersatz einklagen will.

Punkt aus schluss. Mir steigt die Schadensfreude hoch, wenn ich bedenke was alles Apple sich patentiert, was es vorher schon gab: Slide Unlock, UFO-Gebäude, IPad usw... der Bau des "Ufos" ist sozusagen nachgemacht. Link und Fotos sind drin  hatt mich heute auch ends verwundert was Apple alles an Ideen klaut auch wenns eine Architektenfirma ist. Fakt ist dass der ehemaaaaalige Steve Jobs damals bei der Projektvorstellung nur von "wir" geredet hatte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Link: http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2003/jun/10/terrorism.Whitehall


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Dumm gelaufen: Apple muss wahrscheinlich das iPad in China umbennen*



ich558 schrieb:


> Außerdem prüft jeden Firma vor der öffentlichen Bezeichnung eines Produktes ob der selbe Name bereits existiert. Naja mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt.


Naja, sowas scheint aber nicht immer zu klappen, was man ja bei Android, äh Apple sieht. 

Tja, Pech gehabt, wenn sie es nicht schaffen, sich richtig zu informieren.


----------



## Placebo (8. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht klagen sie danach ein bisschen weniger... würde der Welt ganz gut tun.


----------



## Anchorage (8. Dezember 2011)

Apple fliegt auf die Schnauze? Wieso freut mich das so. 
Ich bin kein Applehater aber was Apple in letzter Zeit veranstaltet ist ja nimmer Feierlich.


----------



## Max Cifer (8. Dezember 2011)

Da wollen wir den freundlichen Chinesen doch gern mit ein paar ernstgemeinten Vorschlägen unter die Arme greifen:

Peking-Pad
Hong Kong Chop-Suey-Pad
Ping-Pong-Pad
Ching-Chang-Chung-Pad
Panda-Pad
Dra-Chanasa-mat-dam-Kantrabass-Pad
Epikanthus-medialis-Pad
...



Gibt's jetzt wieder eine Verwarnung wegen unerlaubtem Betreten einer humorfreien Zone?


----------



## Saab-FAN (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich zitier mal JBO, weil das so schön passt

"Ällabätsch! Ällabätsch! NÄ NÄ NÄ NÄ NÄ NÄ!"


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Dezember 2011)

Anscheinend kann einem sowas aber auch im eigenen Land passieren: Klick


----------



## PixelSign (8. Dezember 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Apple fliegt auf die Schnauze? Wieso freut mich das so.
> Ich bin kein Applehater aber was Apple in letzter Zeit veranstaltet ist ja nimmer Feierlich.



und du meinst das apple die einzige böse firma ist die das macht? vllt nicht nur auf pcgh lesen wo solche news über apple aus popularitäts-gründen fast täglich gepostet werden  .


----------



## Genghis99 (8. Dezember 2011)

Die Überschrift hätte meinem Deutschlehrer bereits Schmerzen bereitet. Heisst das iPad nun China ?

Jedenfalls - extrem schlechter Stil und mit der Aussage das Thema verfehlt. Besser wäre gewesen, man hätte "Apple muss das iPad für den chinesischen Markt umbennen" Oder "Apple muss das iPad *für* China umbenennen." getitelt ...

Tja - so ist eben die deutsche Sprache - ein Wörtchen, manchmal eine Betonung, entscheiden über Sinn oder Unsinn.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Dezember 2011)

"Apple muss das iPad für China umbenennen." könnte manche auch auf falsche Ideen bringen.


----------



## einblumentopf (8. Dezember 2011)

Wenn man schon eine User News schreibt, dann sollte man sie auch so darstellen wie sie der Wahrheit entspricht. In Wahrheit hat Apple die Rechte am Namen iPad rechtmäßig erworben, das Gericht hat den Verkauf jedoch als unrechtmäßig angesehen, da das Unternehmen seinen Sitz in Taiwan hat - was nach Chinas Ansicht nur mehr oder minder allein rechtsfähig ist...

Nichtsdestotrotz musste ich auch etwas schmunzeln als ich gelesen habe, dass bei Apple auch nicht alles rund läuft.

Apple verliert Streit um iPad-Trademark in China - 07.12.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwie wundert es mich, dass man in China überhaupt ein Copyright verletzen kann.


----------



## locoHC (8. Dezember 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Außerdem prüft jeden Firma vor der öffentlichen  Bezeichnung eines Produktes ob der selbe Name bereits existiert. Naja  mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt.


Das macht Apple nicht sehr oft. Beispiel: IOS ist seit den 1990ern das  Betriebssystem von Cisco Routern - Oder die Firma ICloud, wie man hier  lesen konnte.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Irgendwie wundert es mich, dass man in China überhaupt ein Copyright verletzen kann.


Hehe, sehr geil!


----------



## Iceananas (8. Dezember 2011)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Die Überschrift hätte meinem Deutschlehrer bereits Schmerzen bereitet. Heisst das iPad nun China ?
> 
> Jedenfalls - extrem schlechter Stil und mit der Aussage das Thema verfehlt. Besser wäre gewesen, man hätte "Apple muss das iPad für den chinesischen Markt umbennen" Oder "Apple muss das iPad *für* China umbenennen." getitelt ...
> 
> Tja - so ist eben die deutsche Sprache - ein Wörtchen, manchmal eine Betonung, entscheiden über Sinn oder Unsinn.


 
Danke für die Kritik - werd mir das für das nächste mal merken.


----------



## Max Cifer (8. Dezember 2011)

Nun wollen wir aber mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Wieso habe ich den Titel, ganz im Sinne des Erstellers, intuitiv richtig verstanden? Jedenfalls gibt es  keinerlei Gründe für Kniefälle vor jedem Kritikaster, dessen Deutsch, bei genauer Überprüfung, vor Fehlern auch nur so strotzt. Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte seinem hohen Roß mal die Hufen stillhalten und hier nicht einen auf dicke Sprach-Hose machen.
 Also Iceananas, alles o.k. mit deinem amüsanten Beitrag. 
+1


----------



## Genghis99 (9. Dezember 2011)

@Max :Was dagegen, wenn ich deinen Nick mit "K" schreibe ?  
Als hätten wir alle mit - pardon - auf - auch schon wieder zweideutig - Duden geschlafen.
Aber ein Bischen sollten wir schon am "Bild" Niveau kratzen. Oder auch : Bitte ein bischen präziser. Darf dann auch mal ein Komma fehlen.


----------



## derP4computer (10. Dezember 2011)

> Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte *seinem hohen Roß mal die Hufen stillhalten und hier nicht einen auf dicke Sprach-Hose machen*.


??? Link

Das klingt so, als ob Werder Bremen wahrscheinlich in der CL teilnehmen muss.


----------



## mcmrc1 (11. Dezember 2011)

Geschmacksmuster-Pad G-Pad


----------



## Zomg (11. Dezember 2011)

Max Cifer schrieb:


> Da wollen wir den freundlichen Chinesen doch gern mit ein paar ernstgemeinten Vorschlägen unter die Arme greifen:
> 
> Peking-Pad
> Hong Kong Chop-Suey-Pad
> ...


 
Das Pandapad kriegt von mir auf alle Fälle ein *Daumen-hoch* xD... Der Nachfolger wird dann nämlich das Kong-Fu Panda Pad...

Ne aber mal ernsthaft wenn die ChinaFirma damit durchkommt wäre das schon genial - Technik abkupfern und selber nen i-pad rausbringen und dann noch ORIGINAL drauf schreiben - das wäre mal ne schöne fistpalm xD


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Dezember 2011)

Nur dürften sie das China iPad dann nicht außerhalb des Landes verkaufen, zumindest nicht mehr, als bei den anderen Plagiaten.


----------



## Max Cifer (11. Dezember 2011)

Zomg schrieb:


> Ne aber mal ernsthaft wenn die ChinaFirma damit durchkommt wäre das schon genial - Technik abkupfern und selber nen i-pad rausbringen und dann noch ORIGINAL drauf schreiben - das wäre mal ne schöne fistpalm xD


Ja, "Original raufschreiben" ist obercool, das ist die Paradoxie des Raum-Zeit-Diskontinuums!  
Wenn die Macht mit mir wäre, täte ich es genauso. Im schmutzige Apple-Scientoxxxxx-Krieg gelten andere Regeln, als in unserer DDR-Ponyhof-Pseudo-Demokratie.
Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel,  und wenn Apple, um es mit Eric Theodore Cartman zu sagen, mal kräftig "die Eier rasiert" würden, wird meine Schadenfreude nicht klammheimlich, sondern grenzenlos sein. 

Übrigens: Ich habe sogar einen 20"-iMac, der steht aber inzwischen bei mir in Handschellen unter Quarantäne, wenn das so weitergeht, werde ich ihn vielleicht noch ein bißchen quälen... 

Und immer noch "übrigens": Weitere *-Pad-Vorschläge sind willkommen.

Ninja-Pad
Cry-Pad
Winnie Poo-Pad
Pee-Pad
Asylum-Pad
i-Rony-Pad
...



i-Phony-Pad wahlweise  iPhony-Fon
i-NWO-Pad
i-1984-Pad
i-Pony-Pad
i-Pedo-Pad 
i-Microsoft-Pad
i-Arab-Pad
i-Galaxy-Pad
i-ALDI-Pad


----------



## Iceananas (11. Dezember 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nur dürften sie das China iPad dann nicht außerhalb des Landes verkaufen, zumindest nicht mehr, als bei den anderen Plagiaten.


 
Angesichts der Tatsache, dass sie immer noch 1/5 des Weltmarkts abdecken würde ich das als diese Firma durchaus in Kauf nehmen


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Dezember 2011)

Naja, die wollen aber schon Geld und keinen Reis dafür haben.


----------



## Iceananas (11. Dezember 2011)

Da unterschätzt du aber die Kaufkraft der Chinesen. Mag sein dass ein großer Teil arm ist, aber die paar Großstädte haben schon locker die doppelte Bevölkerung als das popelige Deutschland (hust). Wenn du da mal gewesen wärst dann weißt du was die sich alles leisten


----------



## Max Cifer (11. Dezember 2011)

HumancentiPad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Plot
Several children at South Park Elementary have iPads, but Cartman does not, and he is challenged for pretending to have one. Kyle is chased through the town and kidnapped by Apple employees, who claim their actions are legal under the newest version of the iTunes  terms and conditions, which Kyle, due to their length, agreed to  without reading. He is thrown into a cell with a Japanese man and a  Caucasian woman who also failed to read them. Meanwhile, Cartman  embarrasses his mother, Liane, at Best Buy, loudly accusing her of "fucking" him after she offers to buy him the cheaper "Toshiba HandiBook" rather than the iPad. She refuses to buy him anything and takes him home."


South Park Studios Deutschland - We Can't Afford That One

South Park

We Can't Afford That One

Staffel 15

HUMANCENTiPAD

Cartman's attempts to convince his mom to buy him an iPad takes a turn for the worst.
---

Läuft gerade auf CC. Unbedingt kucken.

Echt krass...


----------



## Festplatte (11. Dezember 2011)

Hab ich auch gesehen, aber es läuft nicht auf Nick sondern auf Comedy Central! Das kommt ja "nach" Nick! Wäre schon heftig, wenn es auf Nick laufen würde!


----------



## Max Cifer (11. Dezember 2011)

Liegt an meiner Senderliste, tagsüber Nick, abends CC.


----------



## Iceananas (12. Dezember 2011)

Huiuiui... das ist ja übel


----------



## Max Cifer (13. Dezember 2011)

Wußte bisher auch nicht, daß Adoptivkind Jobs so abgrundböse war.  

Aber vielleicht trägt dies hier ein wenig zur Erhellung bei: Vater Moslem, Mutter Christin. Eine Ehe wäre also ohne Konversion in Richtung Vater unmöglich gewesen. 
Resultat: Adoption durch armenische Eltern.

Hochinteressant:
Steve Jobs Was an Arab American - New America Media


----------



## Dynamitarde (13. Dezember 2011)

Futurama hatte auch eine verarsche von Apple: Futurama STaffel 6 Folge 03( Angriff der Killer App )
Muß aber sagen die South Park folge trifft Apple auf den Punkt.


----------



## Max Cifer (13. Dezember 2011)

"The Human Centipede" gibt es ja wirklich! Wußte ich garnicht. Drei Menschen aneinandergenäht ... Würg, ...   
Welche' krankes Gehirn kann sich sowas ausdenken.

The Human Centipede (First Sequence)

'The Human Centipede' Trailer HD - YouTube


----------

